# Tire width question on IF Crown Jewel..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone know what the maximum tire width is on the Crown Jewel? Thanks!


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know off hand, but send an email to IF with the SN, if you have it. They'll respond within a couple days.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*27mm tire should fit*

i can run a 700X25 Michelin pro race 2 which is about 26-27mm wide with no trouble.i have a Reynolds carbon and a steel IF fork and the clearance is about the same 2-4mm for both.
YMMV


Scott


----------

